# Imodium original or generic?



## seljo (Dec 28, 2010)

I am asking you what type of imodium do you use (take). Generic is much cheaper 400 tablets generic imodium (company-kirkland) 20 usd... In Slovenia i cant get imodium thats why i will order it from usa. Is generic safe to take? Or its better to pay 4x more and buy original imodium?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Typically people seem to do pretty well on the generic Imodium. Sometimes you find someone that does better on the brand name, but for this medication that seems fairly rare.Usually what matters more is which formulation. Some do better with the ones that add simethicone, but you can find that in both brand name and generic, I think. And Simethicone is a common medication so you can usually get it cheap by itself if you decide you want to add it later.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I have been using generic imodium and simethicone for years with success.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

BQ said:


> I have been using generic imodium and simethicone for years with success.


I am a nurse and where I work all of our medications are generic. I notice no difference. However there CAN be a difference, depending on how they are manufactured. One brand of the same medication may contain certain additives like a color added or other additives that can be upsetting to some people's systems. Another brand of the SAME medication may not have those additives and so they may be better tolerated. For most people generic and brand name work pretty much the same.The reason why brand name tends to be more expensive is because of the way they are manufactured. They may have ingredients that promote better absorbtion than a generic form. They are considered higher quality. BUT some people like I said can be sensitive to those additives. I worked with one lady who couldn't have tylenol because of an additive in it and so she had to take a different form of acetaminophen without that additive. So I would say, go for the generic, if it works then no need to go to a higher priced brand name.Oh and I think the general public is fooled into thinking brand name is better....it is all advertising !!!


----------



## seljo (Dec 28, 2010)

I want to buy this generic product: generic imodium has anyone tried it?is it ok?


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

seljo said:


> I want to buy this generic product: generic imodium has anyone tried it?is it ok?


I've taken that particular one before (Costco's Kirkland brand) and for me it was just as effective as name brand Imodium, and it has the exact same active ingredient as Imodium: Loperamide Hydrochloride 2mg. (Also labeled Loperamide HCI 2MG) When buying generic brands, just make sure that the amount per tablet is 2MG. Sometimes, the cheaper generic forms are 1MG of Loperamide per tablet which makes for a poor bargain.That same product is listed here from Costco's website. It shows 400 tablets for $5.49USD, before any shipping costs are added in. I don't know if they deliver to your location, nor how much the shipping might add. They do have stores worldwide, so maybe check it out?Kirkland Anti-DiarrhealI've been using various generic, or store brand, Loperamide HCI 2MG for many, many years. In my opinion, they're all just about the same, just as effective as name brand Imodium. I often switch back and forth and I see no difference in effectiveness. I'm currently having great success with CVS brand Loperamide HCI 2MG in Softgel form.


----------



## slotaddict (Apr 19, 2011)

Since I have to take at least 9 immodium a day to be able to get out of the house, I use generic immodium...I find the best prices at BJ's, Cosco and Sam's Club....they are about 8.99 for two bottles of 90. Its alot better than the brand name, if I had to take them, I would need a part time job just to pay for them....


----------



## Snow (Jun 7, 2011)

I have been taking over the count imodium. I didn't know there was a perscription available for imodium. My doctor only perscribed Levsin for spasms. I am going to ask him for a perscription for imodium. That would save me alot of money since I have health insurance.


----------

